# Kajak Angeln Holland?



## Austi (27. September 2010)

#hhallo an alle.

meine frage: kennt jemand die bestimmungen zum kajak fahren auf holländischen flüssen?

hintergrund ist das ich mir jetzt ein angelkajak zulegen will, um damit auf holländischen flüssen zu angeln. es handelt sich dabei um flüsse und kanäle. nicht um den rhein, maas, oder ijssel. da diese eh zuviel strömung besitzten um darauf gescheit fahren zu können. 

bin für jede info dankbar. 

mfg austi


----------



## Udo561 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kajak Angeln Holland?*

Hi,
setzt dich rein und fahr .
Musst nichts weiter beachten wenn du mit einem Kajak fahren möchtest , dürfen darfste fast überall.
Gruß Udo
http://www.dmyv.de/index.php?id=381


----------



## Austi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kajak Angeln Holland?*

danke für die schnelle antwort. ist den schleppen oder das allgemeine angeln vom kajak auch erlaubt?


----------



## Udo561 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kajak Angeln Holland?*

Hi,
ja , darfst vom Kajak aus auch schleppen oder einfach nur angeln , voraussetzung ist natürlich der Vispas.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Austi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kajak Angeln Holland?*

bin dir unendlich dankbar. somit haben sich all meine fragen beantwortet. vom kajak lassen sich doch einige gute stellen besser befischen die zu fuss nicht zu ereichen sind. und das schönste! man beschädigt weder uferböschung oder muss irgendwelche viehweiden überquären was eh oft nicht gern gesehen wird, oder teils auch verboten ist. vielen vielen dank#h

mfg austi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kajak Angeln Holland?*



Austi schrieb:


> bin dir unendlich dankbar. somit haben sich all meine fragen beantwortet. vom kajak lassen sich doch einige gute stellen besser befischen die zu fuss nicht zu ereichen sind. und das schönste! man beschädigt weder uferböschung oder muss irgendwelche viehweiden überquären was eh oft nicht gern gesehen wird, oder teils auch verboten ist. vielen vielen dank#h
> 
> mfg austi


 Ja da hast du Recht aber nimm dir bitte eine Schwimmweste mit.


----------



## Austi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kajak Angeln Holland?*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du Recht aber nimm dir bitte eine Schwimmweste mit.


 
stell dir vor. habe noch kein kajak, aber schon ne schwimmweste. als erstes kommt die eigene sicherheit, dann die des fisches und die der natur|supergri und das kajak wird noch sorgfältig ausgesucht|supergri

mfg austi


----------

